# New to forum! A few questions on 55 G tank setup, Help!!



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So to introduce myself, my name is Chris and I am looking to jump into the world of African Cichlids. I find them fascinating.

Alright. So I am currently going to set up a standard 55G tank. It's is the max size I can use in the area I want. I have experience in freshwater fishkeeping, but never Cichlids. At first, the fact that the little signs under the Cichlids always say "ADVANCED LEVEL" scared me a bit, but honestly...with research and the correct setup, it doesn't seem so bad.
I will be running a AC110 filter.

I am just trying to figure out what my stocking list will be. I would like to have yellows, blues, and some red thrown in there.

I figure either a Mbuna tank OR a Peacock/Hap ALL MALE tank.

It's my understanding that the Mbuna are more aggressive, therefore you need more of them. The thing is, I really don't like the look of tanks that are so overstocked. I also, don't really want a ton of fry spawning constantly...and it seems for a Mbuna tank, I'll have to put in some 25-30 fish in there. However, f I do a Peacock/Hap tank, it seems like I can get away with less fish since they are less aggressive? (albeit still aggressive) I know the peacocks/haps also will get somewhat bigger than the Mbuna, correct?

1.) What is the least amount of fish that you guys think would work in a 55G Peacock/Hap setup? It will have a lot of rock in it, a ton of hiding places... and I'm going to try a few plants and see what happens. Yes I know sometimes they will destroy them, but I'm going to try. Will use a mix of crushed coral/sand.

Help would be GREATLY appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

A fully stocked 55 gallon mbuna tank is 12-15 fish. That's with 1m/4f of 3 species, pretty normal stocking for a tank like this. All male I would say 10-12 fish with no look a likes. Red will be a hard color to find. Another thing is, with all male tanks, its a lot of removing and adding fish until you find a group that works. With a mixed gender tank, let the female spit the fry in the main tank. With that and a few synodontis cats you'll have very few fry that make it.

Are there any fish that you're set on having?


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply...

Is a Mbuna with 12-15 fish considered easier than 10-12 all male Peacocks/Haps?

Why is red hard to find? Are the red/orange generally more aggressive? Or just rare? I see "ruby red" is one..

The only actual species I know I'd like to have is the yellow lab, mostly because they seem less aggressive, and I understand even in a Peacock/Hap tank, you could add a few. I definitely want some vibrant blues. I also Am trying to keep in mind the size the fish will get. I feel like 10-12 5" fish (peacocks/haps) will look silly in a 55G. Do Mbuna tend to be smaller? Also the 12-15 Mbuna is bare minimum correct? I can't get away will less? I apologize for the amount of questions. So much to learn! Just want to get it as close to right as I can.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male is more challenging than mixed gender and you do need extra tanks and a lot of rehoming for about 2 years as james has said. Not so many rocks with them although being carnivores your plants might work better. With haps and peacocks, don't stick to just yellow and blue since you want no look-alikes.

The fish they call red are actually orange or yellow. Not red. Or they might have some red on them but overall not a red fish.

10 six inch fish look fine in a 55G. I would not exceed 15 mixed gender mbuna in a 55G unless one of the species is demasoni and that is a whole different level of advanced.

Many mbuna mature at 6" just like haps and peacocks. There are many haps and peacocks larger than 6" but none appropriate for a 55G.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So with 1m/4f of three different species of Mbuna, that's 15 fish....could I do two species and only have 10 fish?

Also....I figure my yellow will be yellow lab

What blues do you recommend?

What about orange? Red Zebra?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two species you would want 1m:7f of each. The 15 is a good number to shoot for as the right overall population helps manage aggression and makes the fish comfortable enough to be out and about the tank.

Red zebra (Metriaclima estherae) and yellow lab hybridize so avoid the mix. The estherae ARE the closest thing to red though...so if you go ahead with the mix don't save fry.

Socolofi or Metriaclima callainos will give you a nice blue. Or Cynotilapia sp. hara.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Doing 2 species should work. Metriaclima callainos is a nice blue fish, so is ps. Socolofi. The red zebras may work, some people say they need a bigger tank. I've never kept them. If you go with labs and zebras I would add a catfish species to help with fry control since labs and zebras cross breed easily.

DJ posted as I was typing and made a good point. If you do try 10 fish be prepared to add a few more females to help with aggression or skittish fish.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Great info guys...are their any that look like demasoni cichlid without the crazy aggression?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, not for 48x12 anyway. There are other blue barred mbuna with the colors, but females are drab, so you only get one fish with the colors.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Cynotilapia sp. hara look pretty neat. They have some bars...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The haras would work with the labs. From what I understand if they aren't dominate they don't show good color, so I would keep them with anything too aggressive.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

What about Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"? They have the vertical bars? Seem pretty neat looking...And are smaller fish..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbamba has drab females. Also on the aggressive side.

If you are OK with drab females, I would choose Cynotilapia zebroides Jalo Reef.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jalcon said:


> Cynotilapia sp. hara look pretty neat. They have some bars...


A favorite of mine...but not the intense blue of demasoni. They would be a good choice and are not timid or aggressive.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

What would happen if I put a male ruby red peacocks in there?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It would probably be fine with the labs. I'm not sure about the hara though.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

What about Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos ?


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Or Cynotilapia zebroides, Pseudotropheus saulosi, Labidochromis chisumulae?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos too aggressive for 55G
Cynotilapia zebroides, drab females, didn't I recommend Jalo Reef if you are OK with drab females?
Pseudotropheus saulosi,yellow females, no contrast with yellow labs
Labidochromis chisumulaedrab females

The information about female colors should be available on the Profiles...are you looking there first?


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Could I add just one demasoni?

Like 
4x yellow labs
4x socolofi
4x red zebra
1x demasoni
?


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

aulonocara stuartgranti is a cool looking fish as well...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can add one demasoni but don't save fry. I'd do 1m:4f minimum of the mixed gender species...especially with an extra male in the tank. Stuartgranti are OK with labs but I would not mix with any of those other mbuna.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

What do you mean by"mixed gender species"? 
What about

Yellow labs 1m 4f
Socolofi 1m 4f
1 demasoni..does the demasoni have to be male btw?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

no, the demasoni does not have to be male. And he is suggesting you do 1m 4f of the yellow labs, zebras, and socolofi


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So a demasoni female..is that less aggressive?

And could I just do

Yellow labs 1m 4f
Socolofi 1m 4f
1 demasoni for a total of 11 fish? Or do I have to get another 1m 4d group in there for a total of 16?

Or could I do...1m/3f of the yellow lab, socolofi, red zebra..and 1 demasoni..for a total of 13?

Man this stuff is rocket science...lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

15 or 16 is going to manage aggression better than 11. The fish will also feel safety in numbers.

I don't think a female gives you an advantage and I've never seen demasoni sold as sexed fish (reliably) in any case. I would never do 3F for aggressive species like socolofi and zebra. I don't even do it for labs, but many have success with them in a quad.

11 fish might work...13 might work but I always like to maximize chances of success.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Out of curiosity, What is the least amount of cichlids you could put in a 55 gallon tank (other than one) and what species?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since we are talking Malawi, I would say 8 (which would be an all-male tank). For mixed gender, I'm sticking to 15. Other things might work, but are more hit or miss.

Regarding aggression, the more peaceful species like yellow labs would probably be fine with a trio alone in a 55G, but I would expect them to hide too much.

New World there might be a pair that would be a good stocking.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

I see....would Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"work with yellow lab or socolofi?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

jalcon said:


> I see....would Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"work with yellow lab or socolofi?


Yes, they tend to do ok with just about any other species. Some people feel that they eventually get a bit large (about 6 to 6.5 inches) for a 55g tank, but others have done it. I've never had them, though.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok...what about..either

1m 4f yellow labs
1m 4f acei
2 different species male peacocks

Or

1m 4f yellow labs
1m 4f Socolofi 
2 different species male peacocks

Would either of those work??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Acei too big. Socolofi too aggressive with peacocks. IMO.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

It seems some have kept some labs with a few haos/peacocks...I assume male haps/peacocks..would that work? How many haps/peacocks would I need to add?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five labs, five haps and peacocks? Make sure you have the extra tank and rehoming plan for an all-male tank.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

It wouldn't be an all male tank.....1m5f labs, a few male peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whenever you have single males...more than one anyway...some of the all-male behaviors and issues are going to apply.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

It seems that you said this would be sufficient for 55 gallon a thread a few above mine..

5 Yellow labs
Eureka red(was given by friend but thinking of rehoming due to research found online)
German red
What I plan to stock:
Aulunocara Hansbaenschi/Red shoulder
Aulunocara Stuartgranti/Blue Neon
Placidochromis Electra/Deep Water Hap

Should this work? That's only 10 fish...But would be a nice display of color IMO


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

if you want something that looks like saulosi/demasoni but has colorful females and is peaceful....check out the blue manda dolphin....not always the most readily available but they are more peaceful than demasoni


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Great looking species, that blue manda. How about this setup?

1m3f yellow lab
1m3f rustys
1m3f Socolofi 
1m blue manda dolphin


----------



## Flyers05 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but what about yellow labs, red zebras, and one demasoni? Demasoni are a great fish to keep and you shouldn't be too intimidated about keeping them. That would give you a great mix of colors.

I'd be interested to see what DJRansome's opinion on that mix.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs and red zebras hybridize easily.

Socolofi and maybe rusties as well are likely to do better with 4 females.

Not everyone loves the manda...I've always been wary of keeping them. Very mixed reports with some saying they are skittish.

The labs and peacocks and haps can work but the Member already said he was rehoming the eureka...two reds can be unhappy together and the eureka is a jacobfreibergi...usually better in 48x18 or larger.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

So if the Eureka was crossed out, that's 9 fish in the 55g. Would that be ok? Could I add one more bluish fish to even it out?


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Ii think I've narrowed it between

Yellow Lab 1m 4f
German Red Male
Aulunocara Hansbaenschi/Red shoulder Male
Aulunocara Stuartgranti/Blue Neon Male
Placidochromis Electra/Deep Water Hap Male
Optopharynx Lithobates/Yellow Blaze Male

OR

1m3f yellow lab
1m3f rustys
1m4f Socolofi 
1m blue manda dolphin


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

^ Would either of those setups work ^


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Both of those could work out, though I wouldn't keep a single male mbuna, so I'd drop the manda.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Instead of the blueAnda dolphin, is there another that would do well just by itself? Something with blue in him or her?

Also..what are these?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The problem is any single individual male mbuna, is going to cause issues with your other fish. It doesn't matter if it is a Manda, or something else. If you want something with that blue, modify your stock list to incorporate it. For example, drop the Rusties, and go for a Cynotilapia that is blue, with dark bars.

The fish picture are a hybrid Peacock, that come with a number of names. Strawberry Peacock for example. You could keep one with your Peacock/Hap mix.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

I see. Thanks. Are their any single specimen peacocks or haps I could keep with the labs/rusties/Socolofi?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jalcon said:


> I see. Thanks. Are their any single specimen peacocks or haps I could keep with the labs/rusties/Socolofi?


There are some that would mix, but you'd need a much bigger tank to do it successfully in most cases.


----------



## jalcon (Oct 5, 2016)

Just to add one peacock or Hap to my 12 or so Mbuna fairly peaceful, I'd need a much bigger tank? How big we talking?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jalcon said:


> Just to add one peacock or Hap to my 12 or so Mbuna fairly peaceful, I'd need a much bigger tank? How big we talking?


6foot long tank would do it.


----------

